# Δημόσια Οικονομική Υπηρεσία (Δ.Ο.Υ.)



## antonela (Oct 14, 2017)

Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει πώς μεταφράζουμε το εξής: Δ.Ο.Υ. Δ Αθηνών
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 14, 2017)

Σχετική συζήτηση στο Προζ.

Tax Office/Public Fiscal Service/Public Financial Service/Public Economic Services Dep.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2017)

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ πάντα το Tax Office, επειδή είναι σύντομο και σαφέστατο: δεν δίνει την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για το όνομα του συνόλου της υπηρεσίας, του συνόλου των εφοριών. 

Άρα: 4th Athens Tax Office.


----------



## antonela (Oct 16, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ! Επίσης, ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω για την ίδια μετάφραση στα γαλλικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2017)

Bureau fiscal, υποθέτω. Quatrième bureau fiscal d’Athènes.


----------



## antonela (Oct 18, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!


----------

